# Platymeris sp mombo =  little spitting monsters



## moose35 (Feb 9, 2008)

ok well i have a spit report...( kinda like a bite or sting report)

i took out my assassins the other day to show some friends that were over. 
i just took out 1 of the pieces of bark that is in thier enclosure so they could get a good look at them. done this many times. and i've never had a problem.  i was explaining how small they were when i first got them to a friend.
 so i was holding a piece of bark with about 5-6 adults on it. and i reached into the cage to pick up a small piece of substrate to show a size reference of how big they were when i got them.
 my 1 friend was close to me and asking questions. then i felt him get spit in my face when he was talking(well not spit but you all know what i mean)
no big deal so i kept talking. then i felt the spit again. and then realised it wasn't from my friend talking but 1 of the assassins. i remembered they can spit acid at you and 1 of them was sniping out my eyes. (this moment of realization only took a split second as the extreme burning and pain set in) so i danced around for a minute in extreme pain. and then rinsed out my eye with some cold water. this by far was some of the worst pain i've ever experenced.  after about 10 minutes i got my contact lens out of my eye. as it was getting deformed. and rinsed my eye some more. it took about an hour for the pain to go away and about 2 hours for the redness and inflamation to go down.

i'm glad i don't freakout about things as my friends were demanding to take me to the ER. but i assured them i was good.(or at least i hoped) 
its now been about 24 hours since i was assaulted. and i have no ill effects other then the corner of my eye is really sensitive and some spots on my face seem to have been burned by the acid. 
so be careful with these guys. i've had them out lots of times before and this never happened. so always use caution.


         moose

here are some pics::
i know i'm making some funny faces but it was really hard to open my eye. and i wanted to document this for you guys.
so promise not to make fun of me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew273 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow... That's all I can say.

Somehow this report has only made me want them more...


----------



## tyrant963 (Feb 9, 2008)

They can spit??


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 10, 2008)

When I had them years ago they did that to me twice but I rinsed my eye out right way and it didn't hurt bad or last very long. Maybe it didn't bother me much because I don't have contacts as much as quickly washing it out. I've gotten tiny pieces of hydrated lime and soda ash in my eyes that hurt quite a bit more.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 10, 2008)

I've written about P. mombo's spitting ability before in various formats. http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/MantidsAssassins/Platymeris_mombo.htm
P. biguttata can't spit nearly as far but here's a pic of one getting ready:


----------



## Choobaine (Feb 10, 2008)

There's something about those pictures that are absolutely adorable! Don't hit me! Poor thing though, that looks like agony... makes my eyes water too!

I only have platymeris biguttata and I love how their venom smells! I don't know why.. :/ 

Ok I just really made myself out to be a freak with this post didn't I? Yes, yes I did. 

Anyway I've never got shot in the eye but I've got it all over my hands before. I really like assassins for that ability. I'm breeding mine again after my mother slaughtered my last batch!


----------



## moose35 (Feb 10, 2008)

tyrant963 said:


> They can spit??


apparently they can...and have good aim too.




Elytra and Antenna said:


> When I had them years ago they did that to me twice but I rinsed my eye out right way and it didn't hurt bad or last very long. Maybe it didn't bother me much because I don't have contacts as much as quickly washing it out. I've gotten tiny pieces of hydrated lime and soda ash in my eyes that hurt quite a bit more.


well for me it was really painful almost instantly. i'm pretty sure i got a direct shot the second time. i also do think the contact made it alot worse.           ( it was deformed when i took it out of my eye)






Choobaine said:


> There's something about those pictures that are absolutely adorable! Don't hit me! Poor thing though, that looks like agony... makes my eyes water too!
> 
> I only have platymeris biguttata and I love how their venom smells! I don't know why.. :/
> 
> ...


the venom definatly smells good. its hard to say what it smells like though. definatly musky.

so i look adorable when i'm in agony?:?  lol    your funny



                 moose


----------



## froggyman (Feb 10, 2008)

haha looks like someone punched you in the face

poor moose


----------



## josh_r (Feb 11, 2008)

oh that sucks in a big way! that kinda resembles the same face i made when i got a good shot in the eye from a vinegaroon! its amazing how good the aim is on many species. i cant even aim that good!

-josh


----------



## Choobaine (Feb 11, 2008)

moose35 said:


> so i look adorable when i'm in agony?:?  lol    your funny


I hope I didn't offend! 

I'd just hug someone in that position to console them, what else could I do?


----------



## moose35 (Feb 11, 2008)

Choobaine said:


> I hope I didn't offend!
> 
> I'd just hug someone in that position to console them, what else could I do?



don't worry i'm pretty much unoffendable.....(is that even a word?)



           moose


----------



## Arachno Veteran (May 18, 2009)

Andrew273 said:


> Wow... That's all I can say.
> 
> Somehow this report has only made me want them more...


Yeah...if I'm being honest...me too!


----------



## moose35 (May 22, 2009)

wow... i forgot about this.

looks like i was hurtin... 



           moose


----------



## moose35 (May 23, 2009)

**just a note**

please stop PMing me to ask if i will sell these guys.
they are not for sale.


   thanks

      moose


----------



## ZergFront (May 23, 2009)

*Wow*

I had no idea assassins spat acid! Those pics made my own eyes water. Reminds me when I got juice from a habanero pepper in my eye.


----------



## UrbanJungles (May 28, 2009)

You've been assassinated!


----------



## moose35 (May 28, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> You've been assassinated!


yea that was a while ago...

  danny, 
  how's the rasins?



    moose


----------



## UrbanJungles (May 29, 2009)

1 BIG raisin left!


----------



## moose35 (May 29, 2009)

the california rasins are doing well if you need some.

would you say it looks like a prune now?




      moose


----------



## UrbanJungles (May 30, 2009)

LIke the angriest prune you've ever seen!
I need to come see you...we gotta hook up.


----------

